# was haltet ihr von COBOL?



## neue welt (25. Mai 2004)

was haltet ihr von COBOL?


----------



## Pulvertoastman (25. Mai 2004)

Das wofür auch das Akronym steht:
*C*ompletely *O*bsolete *B*usiness *O*riented *L*anguage ;-)


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (25. Mai 2004)

@Mods:
Bitte Betreff korrigieren.


----------



## Student (29. Mai 2004)

neue welt hat gesagt.:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von COBOL?


was willst du denn damit sagen?
ich versteh gar nicht den sinn dieses threads ..


----------



## blöd (8. Dez 2004)

:bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:  :bloed:


----------



## Grizzly (8. Dez 2004)

Hab' COBOL mal in der Schule lernen dürfen. Meine Meinung: Man sollte so schnell wie möglich diese ganzen alten Grossrechner-Programm, die in COBOL geschrieben wurde, in Java, C oder C++ umsetzen.


----------



## Sky (8. Dez 2004)

Damit sollte man nix neues mehr anfangen... zu alten Sachen kann ich nur sagen: Don't touch a running System.


----------



## Grizzly (8. Dez 2004)

sky80 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Damit sollte man nix neues mehr anfangen... zu alten Sachen kann ich nur sagen: Don't touch a running System.



Heisst es nicht: Never touch a running System?


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Dez 2004)

Ich kenn's nur so: Never chance a running system.

@blöd (was für ein blöder Name)
Kannst Du Dein Statement auch begründen?


----------



## Student (9. Dez 2004)

ich kenn das nur so:
"Never change a winning team" ;-)


----------

